# iphone bike mount holder



## puffdc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys, 
i'm looking for something that will stay on my handlebar & not worry about falling off while trail riding...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495423


----------



## puffdc (Feb 8, 2008)

Resist said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495423


Yeah,
I already saw that thread...thanks!


----------



## gmngueko (Mar 14, 2004)

*otterbox*

checkout otterbox case (you could ziptie one on your stem).


----------



## puffdc (Feb 8, 2008)

gmngueko said:


> checkout otterbox case (you could ziptie one on your stem).


hmmm...thats a good option but it would be hard to zip tie due to lack of holes to tie into...unless i drill some holes?


----------



## c6corvettezo6 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Otterbox*

I have been looking around for the same thing. I did some searching on google and came across a sweet website that carries their stuff. You can check it out here --->Otterbox


----------



## Andrew16v (Jul 31, 2008)

f'd up and can't delete this post:madman:


----------



## Andrew16v (Jul 31, 2008)

I got mine here. $35 and free shipping. Took a good hit today flying down some asphalt and the phone was untouched. The product is top notch. I was getting some good air today and the phone came off the handlebar mount 2 times, had to put the asparagus band on there


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I got my OtterBox Defender case from Amazon and love it. I can't find a decent bike mount though. I don't want to do the zip tie method because I want something that is easily removable.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

Its a pretty sad day when I have to mount my ipod or iphone on a bike...... love riding my bike, don't need tunes or connectivity to pump myself up!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Red PeeKay said:


> Its a pretty sad day when I have to mount my ipod or iphone on a bike


Not really considering if you use the MotionX GPS app for your iPhone. It provides you all the information and more, a cycling computer does.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone else with any ideas?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Resist said:


> Not really considering if you use the MotionX GPS app for your iPhone. It provides you all the information and more, a cycling computer does.


Ah, 
when I am riding, I'm too busy to look at devices mounted on the bar. I always carry my Nokia phone with me, and have recently been switching on the GPS too, so that I can show others where I've been.

If I have to answer a call (doesn't happen often), take a photo, or figure out where I am, I can stop and fish the phone out of a pocket.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I have been trying to use my OtterBox case belt clip and use a Velcro strip to attach it to the bike. The only problem is the iPhone can fall out of the clip when the screen is facing forward. So a rubber band around the top part of the phone attached to the clip seems to work fine.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

I just keep my iPhone in a freebie "defective" bontrager frame hugger bag inside a mini crown royal sack  , and depend on my cyclocomputer on the bars for cadence and everything else.

I would never want my Iphone exposed openly to the trail, even if it were in a "case" of some sort. If you dont want it to stay on the bike when you put it away, you can pretty much count on it being the first thing that flies off your rig if you dump in the woods sometime.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I took my iPhone last week using the "Trails" app. Kept it in my pocket the whole ride, worked perfectly! Very impressed with the app. 
There's a thread on a mount for the bike at www. macrumors.com, let me see if I can find it.
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=676823


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Bobby12many said:


> I would never want my Iphone exposed openly to the trail, even if it were in a "case" of some sort. If you dont want it to stay on the bike when you put it away, you can pretty much count on it being the first thing that flies off your rig if you dump in the woods sometime.


Yes but this can also happen to a $450 Garmin Edge 705, which I have. My 16GB iPhone cost me $299 and if you have the hazard insurance from SquareDeal then you are covered against accidental damage.


----------



## jshthomas (May 3, 2009)

*Bike Holder for PDA, GPS, Phone, iPhone, iPod, MP3*



puffdc said:


> Hey guys,
> i'm looking for something that will stay on my handlebar & not worry about falling off while trail riding...
> Thanks in advance!


why not try this one?
Bicycle Holder for PDA, GPS, Phone, iPhone, iPod, MP3 (3)
http://www.usbfever.com/index_eproduct_view.php?products_id=705


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

jshthomas said:


> why not try this one?l]


It doesn't look like quality construction.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The problem using an iphone or some other cell phone as a bike computer isn't necessarily waterproofness or accidental loss from the mount failing (though that can happen). The problem is that the electronics aren't made to handle the shock and vibrations you get when you strap it to the handlebars, even in an otterbox. If it stays stashed in your camelbak, there's less of a problem. If you put it on the handlebars, the device is going to fail because some electrical connection inside will fail. Thank you, I'll stick with dedicated cycle computers and GPS receivers...and no, the Edge is not a practical device for me.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually the iPhone is made to handle the shock and vibrations. They took this in mind when they made it with accelerometers and knew apps would do things with those sensors, like shaking. Even the iPod Touch 2nd generation had this is mind as it includes the Nike running app. 

I would however, be interested in knowing how many (if any) people have had their iPhone fail due to use on their bike.


----------



## Amsterdamned (Oct 19, 2008)

There's a new app out called b.icycle which is seriously making me consider putting my iphone on my bike. Especially since I'm paying extra for the insurance option with my carrier.

http://www.apptism.com/apps/b-icycle

There's a couple of bike mounts which are made for the iphone at www.semsons.com and www.ram-mount.com but the problem is they offer no protection against stacks or the elements. I'm still looking for something which offers protection and is easy to mount.

I'm thinking of using an Otterbox and then attaching it to a generic PDA mount like this one.

https://www.expansys.com.au/d.aspx?i=125297

Its a bit ugly and bulky but at least its protected. I'd love to find something a bit more streamlined and don't mind the velcro strap to stem or bars option as long as the surrounding case offers decent protection. If anyone knows of any cases that have a hole or slot on the back for velcro or zip tie...


----------



## mtnbici (Nov 10, 2008)

Check out gpscity.com they have mounts for just about everything. I've purchased from them three times and have been very happy with their service.
They carry the RAM mount line.
www.ram-mount.com


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I have the RAM iPhone mount and it works great. If you want to keep your iPhone in a case then you want RAM's universal ATV mount.


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

Not sure what you goal is, I use my Sony W760 for music when I ride so I pair it with my Motorola S9-HD's and just toss it in my camelback pocket and then ride.

The S9's are both headphones with no cords and a phone headset so I can make/take calls while riding.

Though I only use them when biking on paved, out in the tree's I keep them off to hear other riders and prevent accidents.


----------



## Axel (Jan 28, 2005)

*iphone bike mount holder*

Try looking on the motionx.com site. I remember seeing something about them there.:thumbsup:


----------



## pocketdrummer (Jun 2, 2009)

SuperKat said:


> I took my iPhone last week using the "Trails" app. Kept it in my pocket the whole ride, worked perfectly! Very impressed with the app.
> There's a thread on a mount for the bike at www. macrumors.com, let me see if I can find it.
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=676823


I bought this.... it's COMPLETE junk. I don't say that about many things, but it won't even stay shut out of the box. A simple bump will send your $300 investment skyward. I wouldn't even trust it on a paved road. Worst waste of $20 (they ship it from Hong Kong).


----------



## pocketdrummer (Jun 2, 2009)

jshthomas said:


> why not try this one?
> Bicycle Holder for PDA, GPS, Phone, iPhone, iPod, MP3 (3)
> http://www.usbfever.com/index_eproduct_view.php?products_id=705


For the love of god, don't do it! :nono:

Guaranteed to break and throw your device on the rocky terrain on the first bump.


----------



## pocketdrummer (Jun 2, 2009)

Resist said:


> I have the RAM iPhone mount and it works great. If you want to keep your iPhone in a case then you want RAM's universal ATV mount.


Will the clamp damage the stem? It's metal on metal right?

If not, where can I find the one that I can use with a case?


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

Why don't you put your phone in your pack, and figure out who called you when you finish your ride?

If I'm on my bike then the people on the other end of my phone can eat a dik before I stop to talk to them.


----------



## pocketdrummer (Jun 2, 2009)

SpartyBiker said:


> Why don't you put your phone in your pack, and figure out who called you when you finish your ride?
> 
> If I'm on my bike then the people on the other end of my phone can eat a dik before I stop to talk to them.


 I'm not worried about phone calls. I'd just like to use the iPhone's GPS for a little track recording and stats (and maybe music)


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

oh...keep in mind that GPS can fail if there is a poor signal, especially if you're riding in the woods. 

I track my rides by time, start to finish (stopping the clock when I stop for something). I get close to the mileage by calculating how fast I thought I rode into the total trip time. It's close enough for me to feel a sense of accomplishment. If I take the same trail in the future then I try to beat my last time. Once I think I know where the trail goes then I'll chart the distance with Google Earth.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

pocketdrummer said:


> Will the clamp damage the stem? It's metal on metal right?


The iPhone holder is plastic and the mount is plastic with a rubber spacer that makes contact on the stem. The whole thing is strapped to the stem with zip ties.


----------



## jrendrag (Nov 30, 2006)

*I've seen what you're looking for!*

Hey everyone, I've read all the posts and I know what you're looking for. I've actually been looking for something myself to mount/protect my iphone on my bike. The only really good solution I've seen this one from; http://www.velotrac.com/
I figure why pay to have a Garmin 305 on my handlebars when I already carry my iphone with me everytime I bike (for music). I use the Cyclemeter app simply because it's the most accurate one I've found. Now the only thing I'm missing is my HRM... 
I plan to order the bag from velotrac myself, but didn't know if anyone's already used one and can provide some feedback??? Hope this helps...


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

*I like the looks of that!*



jrendrag said:


> Hey everyone, I've read all the posts and I know what you're looking for.


Looks way better than all those ishtty plastic things. It's a little big, but ohwell. Would be good for the road bike when I don't wear a pack.

I've been using this setup for a couple years now. Works really well. It's a shoulder strap bag, with velcro loops, that I think was originally intended for two way radios or maybe a handheld gps. It came on an old cycling pack that I bought at Target like 8 years ago. I like the way it sits down in the riser bars, somewhat protected. It's thick neoprene so it provides some shock resistance. I've dumped with it on there several times, never had an impact, including a Clown Shoes ragdoll at Whistler.

It's not a custom thing either, so there's plenty of room for vinyl cases or attachments like the InCase slider battery case, which ads about an inch and a half to the length of the phone. For those of us who use the Iphone on rides, more battery is an absolute must, but using the incase battery limits your options for mounts.

I like the VeloTrac bag though. If you wind up getting one, be sure to post up a report. HRM's are another thread, but have you seen SMHEART LINK? I think it uses Bluetooth or WiFi for the connection. Anyway... off topic...


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

jrendrag said:


> Hey everyone, I've read all the posts and I know what you're looking for. I've actually been looking for something myself to mount/protect my iphone on my bike. The only really good solution I've seen this one from; http://www.velotrac.com/
> I figure why pay to have a Garmin 305 on my handlebars when I already carry my iphone with me everytime I bike (for music). I use the Cyclemeter app simply because it's the most accurate one I've found. Now the only thing I'm missing is my HRM...
> I plan to order the bag from velotrac myself, but didn't know if anyone's already used one and can provide some feedback??? Hope this helps...


Looks like a good option. will also provide some shock protection. That has got to be the worst website ever though.


----------



## lwalt (Jan 29, 2010)

*Protected iPhone mount*

Here is another one I came accross. (Can't vouch for it as I don't have one.)
It's expensive, but appears to do the business. The silicon lining inside should offer decent protection, it keeps water out and the design is elegant. Not 100% convinced by the bracket setup but can't really say without trying it out.

They also state not for offroad use, but appears to offer some of the best protection available if the phone does come off.

http://us.dahon.com/accessories/2010/biologic-bike-mount-iphone


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

jrendrag said:


> http://www.velotrac.com/


I just went ahead and ordered one of these up... I'll post a review after my first ride, well, second ride... One off road, one on...


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

Reading through this thread it amazes me how many people think that a smartphone is just for making calls hahhaa.


----------



## Randrage (Jun 2, 2010)

mattsavage said:


> I just went ahead and ordered one of these up... I'll post a review after my first ride, well, second ride... One off road, one on...


It's been a few months so how's it working out for you?


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Randrage said:


> It's been a few months so how's it working out for you?


It works pretty well... It's a pain in the butt to get the phone in and out if you wanna snap photos while you ride if you're using TrailGuru or Everytrail or some such app that geotags your images... The problem is, to insert the phone, you have to unzip it and completely fold the flap over so it's practically inside out and slide the phone in from the top where the flap "hinges". This is difficult with a bulky external battery and the stem gets in the way as well. But if you don't ever pull the thing out then you're fine, it's also very secure in there that way in case you forget to zip it.

The zipper pulls are noisy, I took them off and replaced them with strings. The interface for the velcro strap that goes around the stem/steer tube is a little flimsy. I'll probably restitch it on with some leather backing to keep it from ripping off the bag. The velcro straps are super long and should fit most big, abnormal hydroformed top tubes.

It holds a 2.2/2.5" tube just fine along with maybe a snack or some tire levers. You could fit more probably, my battery takes up alot of space. The gps gets excellent reception and the touch screen works great under the plastic. The plastic window could be a little larger for apps with buttons on the edge of the screen or sliding the bar over if you're waking the phone up.

The only other issue is it's a little wide. Your knees can rub when you're standing on climbs. Not a big deal, again. But you kind of develope this weird bow legged climbing stance just out of intuition, not because it's necessary. You have to really be sawing away to get that thing to bump into your knees.

I'd give the product 4/5 stars or whatever, despite it's minor annoyances. It works. It's probably the dorkiest cycling product I've ever purchased, but I kinda like it...


----------



## Randrage (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice, thanks for the info. So far it's the only one I've seen that looks secure and shock resistant enough for rough trail rides. My problem is my brake and gear cables are partially exposed on the top of that tube it mounts on (no sleeving after about 2 inches from the stem). So it looks like the stem and front-most velcro straps will probably work fine, but the rear most strap will probably be wrapping around moving cables . 

Guess I'll find out soon enough, maybe I can jerryrig something or just redo all my cables.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

rmanla said:


> Reading through this thread it amazes me how many people think that a smartphone is just for making calls hahhaa.


Or how many people feel the need to berate others for their personal choices.


----------



## Etherium (May 30, 2010)

well, I use mine for music as well as running cyclemetre app, for ride logging, stats. etc. slip the thing in the back pocket of my jersey and everything runs sweet, and surprisingly the GPS still works, If I was a courier that was wanting a lil realtime HUD, or sometype of dashboard setup, then I'd go the lil universal strap mount thing that someone has already posted, looks ok ?, but either way if its mounted at the front on the handle bars, I dread to think what would happen if you take a fall !!, Steve Jobs has already hit me hard enough with the cost of the initial purchase !!


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

Miami_Son said:


> Or how many people feel the need to berate others for their personal choices.


Not trying to berate, but why not get a feature phone or just a phone instead of a smartphone if you dont want to use its potential? Would you get a full suspension bike and only ride paved bike trails?


----------



## CombatEngineer (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried this mount? I have a otterbox defender case and would like to find a good mount for the bike. Ram-mount would be perfered, but I have been unable to find one that interfaces with the otterbox.

http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hstrial-eGeneralMerch/-strse-499/SlipGrip-Bike-Mount-4/Detail.bok

Has anyone tried anything new or have updates since last post?


----------



## Axel (Jan 28, 2005)

*iPhone 3GS bike mount*

This product I've found to be reliable and inexpensive!https://www.gpscity.ca/g/gps/l/7/rap274-1ap9.jpg
The company is in Calgary,Alberta

Good luck!


----------



## Daggo (May 8, 2009)

The Ibera works well for most smart phones. Iphone fits too. 
http://www.ibera.info/products/handheld/PB3.htm


----------



## mex_elvis (Sep 25, 2006)

everyone try this, get the gopro handlebar mount and get a very good (phone, gps, iphone) case, use one of the gopro adhesive mounts and stick it to the back of the case, screw the quick release buckle to the handlebar mount and Voila! you got probably the most sturdiest and least bulky mount out there.


----------



## TechArmour (Apr 28, 2011)

I know this may seem a bit dated since the last post was in January, but I am developing an iPhone 4 Case/Mount. If you have a minute, check out the link: http://kck.st/kPAM0U I would love some feed back!


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

TechArmour said:


> I know this may seem a bit dated since the last post was in January, but I am developing an iPhone 4 Case/Mount. If you have a minute, check out the link: http://kck.st/kPAM0U I would love some feed back!


It's slim, simple... Looks good. Very basic. My only beef with this type of mount is it's usually too low of profile to mount to most mtb stems, since most are in the 90mm or less range these days and the width of the phone limits its mounting position on the bars, especially if they're risers. Another issue is the battery. Unfortunately, the iphone won't typically last more than 2-3 hours without a charge and there's no provision for an external battery. I'd also like to see on these cases is an external 32 pin jack for piggy backing dongles for ant+ sensors. No one offers that at all yet. That would be the biggest bonus, more so than the battery issue.

Of course, all these issues take away from your slim, simple, compact vision... I like it though! I'd buy it if it would fit in my cockpit! It would work great on my road bike though.


----------



## TechArmour (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for the input.. It was intended for the case to be simple and light weight, and at the same time keeping it water and impact resistant. That being said, I did intentionally leave out certain things. However, the case is not in production yet and I still have time to make modifications depending on input that I get from cyclist. If there is an overwhelming want for people to be have access to the 32 pin connector, I can try to work that into the design. The input you guys give me is very valuable because I want to make the best product possible.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, kinda, but a somemof you wrote about the iPhone battery just isn't accurate.

There are multiple "external" battery product available for iPhone. 
I use one from Kingston that not only powers my phone but will recharge the battery completely from "dead" to fill charge while powering my phone.

Also, the battery in the 3GS and 4 lasts much longer than you stated.



mattsavage said:


> It's slim, simple... Looks good. Very basic. My only beef with this type of mount is it's usually too low of profile to mount to most mtb stems, since most are in the 90mm or less range these days and the width of the phone limits its mounting position on the bars, especially if they're risers. Another issue is the battery. Unfortunately, the iphone won't typically last more than 2-3 hours without a charge and there's no provision for an external battery. I'd also like to see on these cases is an external 32 pin jack for piggy backing dongles for ant+ sensors. No one offers that at all yet. That would be the biggest bonus, more so than the battery issue.
> 
> Of course, all these issues take away from your slim, simple, compact vision... I like it though! I'd buy it if it would fit in my cockpit! It would work great on my road bike though.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

DWill said:


> There are multiple "external" battery product available for iPhone.
> I use one from Kingston that not only powers my phone but will recharge the battery completely from "dead" to fill charge while powering my phone.
> 
> Also, the battery in the 3GS and 4 lasts much longer than you stated.


With his current design, there is no way to accomodate an external battery while the phone is in the case.

With data roaming, 3g, a mapping app, and multiple ant+ sensors active the battery will not last much longer than 2 hours. I've been using this configuration on the 3GS and 4 for over a year now, I know exactly how much battery life I get in this configuration. With a basic app like Trail Guru, no sensors, and data roaming off, I can get 3 hours.


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)

I've recently ordered one of the lifeproof cases and signed up for the preorder on the bike mount. I'll post reviews of each when they come in.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was thinking about using my iPhone and the RunKeeper app, which has a mountain bike activity on it, just to track my time and miles etc, and map my trail, etc...nothing real fancy. But I don't want my iPhone exposed to the dirt and spills etc...Would it work just as well if I packed it in my Camelbak and just turned on the app in there? I could even listen to music from there as well right? (With some bluetooth wireless head phones), why risk the iPhone?


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats exactly what I do. The audio alerts are loud enough to hear while biking. I have bluetooth headphones, but don't used them as I am not interested in listening to music while i bike. should work fine though.

Has anyone else noticed in the LifeProof picture that the bike handlebars and attached gadgets are covered in dirt, but the tires are clean. Also, if the shutter speed was slow enough to blur the trail and trees, wouldn't the wheels be blurred too??


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes BritOnTour, that is exactly right, that image is super imposed on top of a blurry one. The bike looks like its just flying in the air over the dirt path, lol...


----------



## rsboy82 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi guys how you doing 

great site by the way, im sorry i know this is my first post but i thought i could help as i know the ball ache of having to carry the iphone while trailing,

ive just brought one of these cost me £22.00 bargain really

Ive attached a pic im not sure if it will work if not ill try again :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Humm a word document as an attachment from a person with one post...seems very fishy to me.
You'd better have a good virus scanner before you open that thing. I wouldn't trust it, until validated from someone who's willing to risk it.


----------



## rsboy82 (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry thats the only file i had at the time ive got some pics now 

ahh ive got to have 10 posts or more to post links or images ermm ill have to make some more posts first


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, that would be better. Just wanted folks to be cautious you never know. Thanks, will be cool to see what you have to share.


----------



## rsboy82 (Jun 16, 2011)

i understand buddy ill soon be onto 10 posts haha..


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

You've got 3 now...you're almost there.


----------



## rsboy82 (Jun 16, 2011)

haha true dude..... hope no one minds us bombarding the thread


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Here you guys go...


----------



## rsboy82 (Jun 16, 2011)

ahhh sweeeet cheers dude..


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

That doesn't look like an iPhone?


----------



## rsboy82 (Jun 16, 2011)

haha yeah its in a waterproof case dude


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Where is the purchase information, how can someone buy it? I didn't see you post that yet?


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

ChrisMc73 said:


> Where is the purchase information, how can someone buy it? I didn't see you post that yet?


I think this one is for an Iphone 4, it looks like it has a provision for the front facing camera.

I couldn't find any data on the internet, just an outdated article with dead links and no images. this image came from his .doc...


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a bit of info http://www.megatechnews.com/iphone-goes-rugged-with-luxa2-h10-waterproof-bike-mount/

Company website http://www.luxa2.com/product_collection.aspx


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not for me, I've decided to go with a Garmin...the iPhone won't cut it.


----------



## brandonrol (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's another that was on BikeRumor today...

http://www.cultofmac.com/new-weather-resistant-iphone-bicycle-case-from-bracketron/102208


----------



## MtnBikerBrad (Jun 25, 2011)

This has been a constant search for me. I have purchase many of the options mentioned here, well the options that protect the phone, wouldn't even consider the naked iPhones in a little tray. 
I have actually merged an Otterbox and a topeak bike mount, mounts landscape or portrait. I have taken the hybrid mount, need a name for it (Topbox, Otterpeak, Ottertop, Otterbike), anyway I have taken it on 3 rough all mountain rides, glue joint broke after the 3rd ride, bought better glue but turned out to be worse, as of right now it is drying with my 3rd glue brand, JB Weld. I will post some Pics here when I find them. 
And I use GPS Kit, as it is the most accurate and has google terrain map caching. It's always nice to have some great topo on a mountain bike ride.

Also, just bought this (can't post a link till I have 10  just google 'iBike Dash', several powered etc versions, standard case is just 49.99) mount to give it a try, no review yet as I literally just bought it in case my custom OtterBike case fails again, but anyone else's thoughts would be appreciated. 

As far as my personal experience the following cases are crap as far as mouton bike worth:
1) Tigra Technology iPhone Bike mount - piss poor product in all aspects
2) Ibera Mobile Device case, stem mount - didn't think it would work only bought to snatch the stem mount off of it to try to merge it with the Otterbox (no dice).
There are a couple more on the list but didn't buy them just read lots about how bad they are.

Thinking about hitting Kickstarter with a solid design.


----------



## MtnBikerBrad (Jun 25, 2011)

woodasptim said:


> I've recently ordered one of the lifeproof cases and signed up for the preorder on the bike mount. I'll post reviews of each when they come in.


Anyone notice how incredibly clean the tire is in this picture, knida odd seeing that there is mud all over the place

Dang, cant even quote a picture till I have 10.. Any way the Lifeproof picture, the last one in the post


----------



## MtnBikerBrad (Jun 25, 2011)

The OtterBike:
More here.


----------



## Stumpy04 (Jul 12, 2004)

I just bought a BikeConsole from PedalGadgets. This is the one with the silicone band that prevents the case from accidentally opening up. So far so good. I've taken it on singletracks, no gnarly stuff, and it is holding up pretty well. I had anproblem with the actual mount itself on the bike because I overtightened the plastic screw because it felt like it would move around. I ended up using a thin anti skip material I had in the garage. So far it hasn't moved one bit. It's advertised as water resistant but if you don't position the silicone sleeve inside the case, water would slowly make its way in as I found out during my test. Anyway, this would do until my LifeProof case and bike mount comes in.


----------



## MtnBikerBrad (Jun 25, 2011)

Stumpy04 said:


> I just bought a BikeConsole from PedalGadgets. This is the one with the silicone band that prevents the case from accidentally opening up. So far so good. I've taken it on singletracks, no gnarly stuff, and it is holding up pretty well. I had anproblem with the actual mount itself on the bike because I overtightened the plastic screw because it felt like it would move around. I ended up using a thin anti skip material I had in the garage. So far it hasn't moved one bit. It's advertised as water resistant but if you don't position the silicone sleeve inside the case, water would slowly make its way in as I found out during my test. Anyway, this would do until my LifeProof case and bike mount comes in.


The BikeConsole is CRAP and I mean that capitalized. I have one I will give you if you want to try it out, don't spend money on it. 
- Not weather resistant
- not even strong plastics
- the mount will fall off on the open road, poor design on the mount attachment.

Would like to see some pics of yours as mine does not have the silicon band, maybe they added that to the packaging as the case was opening up real easily and falling off the mount.


----------



## Stumpy04 (Jul 12, 2004)

The one I received has two clips on the side where the silicone band attaches to. The hinge is at the top of the case. I've read some of the reviews where users' phones fell out because of the insufficient latch/locking mechanism on the earlier version. Buy this one seems secured enough. I've taken it on a singletrack trail and the phone stayed put. As far as water resistance go, I probably wouldn't trust it on a downpour but it will give you enough time to tuck it in somewhere safe. Like I said, I just need something to mount my phone until LifeProof ships my case and actually makes the bike mount. I was told the mount won't be released until September. In the meantime, the BikeConsole will suffice for my needs. BTW, I read somewhere that Tigra Technology, not Tigra Sports, released a case that was also called BikeConsole. Tigra Tech used to be an authorized distributor for Tigra Sports, the manufacturer of the BikeConsole. After a couple if years, Tigra Tech decided to manufacture their own case but called it the same name except their case was inferior to the one made by Tigra Sports. I know, it's confusing. Watching their test videos between the two cases gave me a headache at first. 

Anyway, I'll see if I can post a picture later tonight. I'm away from my computer and using Tapatalk. Don't know how to post any pictures using this app.


----------



## MtnBikerBrad (Jun 25, 2011)

Stumpy04 said:


> The one I received has two clips on the side where the silicone band attaches to. The hinge is at the top of the case. I've read some of the reviews where users' phones fell out because of the insufficient latch/locking mechanism on the earlier version. Buy this one seems secured enough. I've taken it on a singletrack trail and the phone stayed put. As far as water resistance go, I probably wouldn't trust it on a downpour but it will give you enough time to tuck it in somewhere safe. Like I said, I just need something to mount my phone until LifeProof ships my case and actually makes the bike mount. I was told the mount won't be released until September. In the meantime, the BikeConsole will suffice for my needs. BTW, I read somewhere that Tigra Technology, not Tigra Sports, released a case that was also called BikeConsole. Tigra Tech used to be an authorized distributor for Tigra Sports, the manufacturer of the BikeConsole. After a couple if years, Tigra Tech decided to manufacture their own case but called it the same name except their case was inferior to the one made by Tigra Sports. I know, it's confusing. Watching their test videos between the two cases gave me a headache at first.
> 
> Anyway, I'll see if I can post a picture later tonight. I'm away from my computer and using Tapatalk. Don't know how to post any pictures using this app.


Wow! Just found both websites and the name is almost the same, even how the graphic is! That is lame! I bought the crap version obviously! Well hope it works for you, either one wouldn't work for the mt biking I do, but do hope to see the Lifeproof before the 5 comes out. They look to have a solid package!


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's a water proof case including mount.
Has any one tired one or read reviews about it? 
http://www.buybits.com/product/9789.aspx


----------



## Donalwho (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't believe you want to put a phone on a handlebars.. They are not really designed to take the vibrations of even an easy going decent.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

I believe the whole vibration issue is a myth - at least MTB wise.

Apart from solder joints coming loose (and I am sure that Apple and the likes produce the electronic boards to very high standards - certainly comparable to Garmin edge products) not much can break down. Not many moving parts in a phone. Heat would be more of an issue as well as dust/water.

Thats why a good protective case and solid bike mount should be more than enough to protect your phone.

The mount I posted above seems to fit the bill.
Unfortunately only made for Iphones at present.
Samsung Galaxy S2 version should be available in 3 months so I have to be patient.

And if you've used a modern smartphone with appropriate maps for navigation on MTBs, you do not want to go back using any Edge or the likes! (note I'm mainly interested in navigation)


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

luap said:


> Here's a water proof case including mount.
> Has any one tired one or read reviews about it?
> http://www.buybits.com/product/9789.aspx


It looks good. First one I have seen that gives access to volume and lock buttons. Shame it is only available in the uk though. Might have to get my dad to buy one for me!


----------



## Stumpy04 (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm sure they'll deliver to the US. It's kinda nice that they have something you can loop a strap for extra protection in case the case pops out of the mount. That's the only thing I'm afraid of with the case/mount I'm using right now.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

luap said:


> And if you've used a modern smartphone with appropriate maps for navigation on MTBs, you do not want to go back using any Edge or the likes! (note I'm mainly interested in navigation)


you're certain about this assertion, eh?


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

Well provided that the phone has a good bike mount and protective case, I can't see how an Edge can compete - again for navigation.
Phone, Android in my case, quite a few apps you can chose from for navigation and always growing - my personal favorite Locus - magnetic compass - Wifi/3g for downloading maps and tracks (no need of extra computer if you are traveling) - 
big bright screen even in direct sunlight.
Downside short battery time - but that should be solvable - first I need that case.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

luap said:


> Well provided that the phone has a good bike mount and protective case, I can't see how an Edge can compete - again for navigation.
> Phone, Android in my case, quite a few apps you can chose from for navigation and always growing - my personal favorite Locus - magnetic compass - Wifi/3g for downloading maps and tracks (no need of extra computer if you are traveling) -
> big bright screen even in direct sunlight.
> Downside short battery time - but that should be solvable - first I need that case.


Too many in the smartphone crowd have a tendency to dwell on the limitations of dedicated GPS receivers while simultaneously glossing over or ignoring completely the limitations of smartphones for the same uses.

So the Oregon's screen isn't perfect. Hardly a deal-breaker. Annoying at times, yes. But a pretty minor annoyance, really. That hardware is improving. The screen on the Montana is very bright. But there's a tradeoff between the annoyance factor of a dim screen vs. the more than annoyance factor of dead batteries. The Montana has to be bigger to hold more batteries for that bright screen (with the high resolution).

On a dedicated GPS, my maps are always there because they reside in the memory. There's enough memory to preload enough area that you don't need to worry about updating your maps mid-trip. And what about those of us who ride where there is no 3g service...let alone cell signal of any kind? My town didn't get 3g until 2yrs ago. Go 5min outside town, and still no 3g. Good luck downloading maps. Blah blah map caching in some apps blah blah. I have yet to see one that makes that process as simple and intuitive as loading maps onto a handheld.

smartphones need a protective case. not so with a dedicated GPS. both should have screen protectors so that's a wash. smartphones need extra consideration for charging in the field. spare AA's for my Oregon take care of the job.

For every smartphone benefit to support your point



> you do not want to go back using any Edge or the likes!


I can quote you at least one limitation to demonstrate that your phone is not all you think it is.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

What did you guys get so far ? I'm looking for something duar purpose, so I can use the GPS features and sometimes use the camera as well.
So far I could not find any place that sells the LUXA2 H10


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> On a dedicated GPS, my maps are always there because they reside in the memory. There's enough memory to preload enough area that you don't need to worry about updating your maps mid-trip. And what about those of us who ride where there is no 3g service...let alone cell signal of any kind? My town didn't get 3g until 2yrs ago. Go 5min outside town, and still no 3g. Good luck downloading maps. Blah blah map caching in some apps blah blah. I have yet to see one that makes that process as simple and intuitive as loading maps onto a handheld.
> .


Have you actually looked at Trail Maps from National Geographic? It will download maps faster and easier than my Vista will. The maps stay on the phone and are usable when there is no cell reception. The maps are typical Nat Geo USGS quad maps, and for me, they are much more readable than the maps on my Vista. You can also download aerials from Bing.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

charlesrg said:


> What did you guys get so far ? I'm looking for something duar purpose, so I can use the GPS features and sometimes use the camera as well.
> So far I could not find any place that sells the LUXA2 H10


I wound up sticking with the Fisica case from Wahoo fitness... It's good for general trail riding, XC kinda stuff. Might be able to handle more technical AM stuff if you're not charging too hard. i had it bounce off once in a rock garden during a Super D practice run.

I like the Fisica because its Waterproof, extremely durable, built in Ant+ support, super low profile mount. The Digifit case is identical, but it's proprietary to their apps.

I don't like it because it's for the iphone... The iphone blows as a mapping device. And there's still no piggyback battery accessory.

If I had 500 bucks I'd get a garmin, 705 used or NOS... The iphone works great for road riding and CX racing, since I rarely leave the city during those activities...


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

There is ways to have spare batteries for an iphone, you can use AA Amazon.com: White Portable AA Battery Powered Travel Charger for iPod, iPhone, Mp3 Player, or ANY USB Charging Device: Cell Phones & Accessories
I won't pay $500 for a garmin, while the iphone could do the same, plus heartrate, camera, video.
I hope OziExplorer comes to the iphone soon.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

charlesrg said:


> There is ways to have spare batteries for an iphone, you can use AA Amazon.com: White Portable AA Battery Powered Travel Charger for iPod, iPhone, Mp3 Player, or ANY USB Charging Device: Cell Phones & Accessories
> I won't pay $500 for a garmin, while the iphone could do the same, plus heartrate, camera, video.
> I hope OziExplorer comes to the iphone soon.


How are you going to charge the iphone while riding? Duct tape the battery pack to the bars? I was talking about a proprietary design for that particular case I mentioned, a battery pack that slides onto the case while it's in its mount so it's one seamless integrated unit. It's apparently been in the works for almost two years, but they still haven't released it...

The iphone can't do the same as a Garmin... It can do "similar" but not the same. To use a lame sports analogy; I can throw a baseball, but I'm not a relief for Nolan Ryan (or whomever is really good these days...)


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

You can have a pair of zipties holding the 2xAA battery pack, and you can leave it accessible to open and close and replace the AA.when needed. You can install it under your mount








You can also use a case with extended battery pack and use a flexible holder and add everything inside









I've had to use extended battery packs with GPS devices as well and I had to figure out ways.

Also, battery will last much longer when you pre-load your maps. I would not recommend hitting the trails and expecting to get maps over 3G.
Aggregated value of an iphone is unbeatable.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

By the way, if you need something really neat: here it goes:
https://www.wahoofitness.com/Products/Wahoo-Fitness-Extended-Battery-for-Wahoo-Bike-Case.asp

This is the battery pack that you wanted:


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Just the price is outrageous, but soon we won't overpay for those things, we will be sharing the CAD design and our 3d printers will do the job. Seriously 119 for a case, It's almost the price of the device. It's like 20 times the cost of making one.


----------



## 29norDUBh (Sep 19, 2011)

*iphone 4 otterbox mount*

Guys, I use an otterbox on my Iphone 4, not too many mounts out there that will allow you to use the OB case with em. Also, the couple out there, have the phone mounted in a way that if you were to take a header or dump your bike, the mount will surely break off and your phone will go flying. With all this said, I set out to make a new mount... I haven't seen anyone with one exactly like it, and everyone who has seen it on my bike is awe struck.. Mainly at its simplicity...So with that said.. this is what i did..
I don't ever use my belt clip that came with my OB case, so.. I hacked off the swivel mount so the holster can lay flat... Then I took 2 pieces of weatherstripping foam and attached them to the back of the holster.. drilled two holes on the one side of the holster to put two zip ties through... i then took the holster and laid (with foam backing) in line with my stem... tightened the zip ties and voila!! An otterbox iphone 4 bike mount that is very sturdy and allows easy use, access to external buttons, 32 pin connector, and works as a great on board video camera when you use the front facing camera....and the only way the phone could get hurt is if the bike goes completely upside down and lands that way on the ground...

if anyone is interested in it, i can post some pics..


----------



## tommignon (Jan 27, 2010)

29norDUBh;8550593
if anyone is interested in it said:


> I'm Interested, Post away.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Please post the pics.

I've been using the switcheasy capsule rebel, it does protects well and it still dockable. In the bike I will use the thinkbiologic case.
I do dock frequently and the capsule rebel goes well in the dock:


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

iBike app is Free today

Just thought I would share...

iBike Coach
This one is also free today some kind of promotion.

NO AFFLIATION just wanted to let anyone who wants these that they are available freeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## Ford Prefect42 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have one of these for my GPS on my motorcycle
http://www.ram-mount.com/NewProducts/appleiphone4mounts/tabid/2858/Default.aspx


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone try this RAM EZ strap

Looks promising


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

subspd said:


> Anyone try this RAM EZ strap
> 
> Looks promising


Should work quite well with one of these:

RAM Sealed Enclosure Small Size Aqua Box


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

charlesrg said:


> By the way, if you need something really neat: here it goes:
> https://www.wahoofitness.com/Products/Wahoo-Fitness-Extended-Battery-for-Wahoo-Bike-Case.asp
> 
> This is the battery pack that you wanted:


That's exactly what I was talking about a couple days ago in this thread...! They must have just released it that day! I've been waiting for this for almost two years... I was just on their site , saw it, and was about to post it, but you beat me to it...

With all that added weight, it definately won't be suitable for offroad on the bar mount, but will be great on the road bike or even in the pack when mtb'ing...

I did just see that Strava offers a 1 year subscription with a Garmin Edge 500 for $259... Awfully tempting...

Price is lower than they originally quoted, too. It was going to be $79...


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Guys, I've received the







biologic iphone case / mount

To be honest the waterproof is not optimal, I didn't ride it in the water yet, but I washing the case and water leaked inside. So I will be concerned in heavy rain.

The back glass also adds some distortion to the camera lenses.

The construction is not that great.
I would give it a 3 out of 5, but the price is so high I expected more. So a 2 or 2 1/2.


----------



## Ohwell73 (Oct 8, 2009)

29norDUBh said:


> Guys, I use an otterbox on my Iphone 4, not too many mounts out there that will allow you to use the OB case with em. Also, the couple out there, have the phone mounted in a way that if you were to take a header or dump your bike, the mount will surely break off and your phone will go flying. With all this said, I set out to make a new mount... I haven't seen anyone with one exactly like it, and everyone who has seen it on my bike is awe struck.. Mainly at its simplicity...So with that said.. this is what i did..
> I don't ever use my belt clip that came with my OB case, so.. I hacked off the swivel mount so the holster can lay flat... Then I took 2 pieces of weatherstripping foam and attached them to the back of the holster.. drilled two holes on the one side of the holster to put two zip ties through... i then took the holster and laid (with foam backing) in line with my stem... tightened the zip ties and voila!! An otterbox iphone 4 bike mount that is very sturdy and allows easy use, access to external buttons, 32 pin connector, and works as a great on board video camera when you use the front facing camera....and the only way the phone could get hurt is if the bike goes completely upside down and lands that way on the ground...
> 
> if anyone is interested in it, i can post some pics..


I am really interested in seeing some pics as I was about to do something similar. has anyone tried the Cell Buckle? 
iPhone Car Mount | GPS Mounts for Cars | Cell Phone Holder for Car

Thinking it might be a cheap option for use with any phone already in a case. Just throw a rubber band around the front side for ejection security.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

This is my iPhone mount. I can easily access it, it's safe from impacts and vibrations. No one can steal it from my unattended bike.

And no, I don't loose my GPS signal.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

charlesrg said:


> Guys, I've received the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the biologic as well and agree with your review. I'm thinking of getting the Wahoo Fitness case mainly for the ant+ capabilities. I hoping they add an ant+ barometric altimeter to the line up soon.

Don't know why there isn't anything as durable as an Otterbox defender for a bike mount yet. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, this kind of changes things.... Wahoo Fitness Blog

Now I can use just about any mount and case I want since I no longer need the dongle...


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Same for me, I rather invest on the new phone instead of investing on mounts.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

charlesrg said:


> Same for me, I rather invest on the new phone instead of investing on mounts.


Except, I'll have to buy several new speed and cadence sensors for all the bikes.... And a new HRM. At least I haven't invested in a Ant+ power meter...

Edit: HRM's are currently only supported by Smart Bluetooth... Something about the proprietary nature of Ant+ and how it sends speed/cadence/power information. Bluetooth is sort of open, so developers can design how the data is sent wirelessly for each product and how they connect. Hopefully there will be a standard developed so all devices will be plug and play as they are with Ant+.

Of course Apple could keep this real simple and just put an Ant+ sensor in the phone with the next release like all the others have been doing for years...


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Matt, do you use all the sensors or you just like to have all the meters in the dashboard ?
For mountain biking is cadence and speed that important ?



mattsavage said:


> Except, I'll have to buy several new speed and cadence sensors for all the bikes.... And a new HRM. At least I haven't invested in a Ant+ power meter...
> 
> Edit: HRM's are currently only supported by Smart Bluetooth... Something about the proprietary nature of Ant+ and how it sends speed/cadence/power information. Bluetooth is sort of open, so developers can design how the data is sent wirelessly for each product and how they connect. Hopefully there will be a standard developed so all devices will be plug and play as they are with Ant+.
> 
> Of course Apple could keep this real simple and just put an Ant+ sensor in the phone with the next release like all the others have been doing for years...


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

BioLogic's iPhone mount. It's water proof and crash tested...ask me how I know...

They make mounts for both the iPhone 3 and 4.
Bike Mount


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

We have already discussed it, check the previous post, this mount is a 2 out of 5.



Call_me_Tom said:


> BioLogic's iPhone mount. It's water proof and crash tested...ask me how I know...
> 
> They make mounts for both the iPhone 3 and 4.
> Bike Mount


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

charlesrg said:


> Matt, do you use all the sensors or you just like to have all the meters in the dashboard ?
> For mountain biking is cadence and speed that important ?


For me it's important. I repeatedly make laps on courses that I train and race on for XC and Super D, so I like to be able to compare my data, mostly on the slower climbing portions. Using the sensors, I won't get any wacky spikes due to bad location signals. Also, depending on the app you're using, the speed sensor will tell the app to pause/resume based on wheel movement. I often forget to do that...


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

charlesrg said:


> By the way, if you need something really neat: here it goes:
> https://www.wahoofitness.com/Products/Wahoo-Fitness-Extended-Battery-for-Wahoo-Bike-Case.asp
> 
> This is the battery pack that you wanted:


So this combo is extremely durable. It came off the bars yesterday crossing a triple set of RR tracks at about 25mph on a road ride yesterday. They bounced and skidded across the AC for about 75 feet. Scratched up, but no cracks.

Downside is, I think there's just too much weight for the mount design they have, which is why I think it came out. The weight isn't properly centered over the mount, so a hard bump will rotate it forward. So, I think the first set of tracks knocked it forward so it was vertical and the second two shook it straight down and out. Kind of a bummer. But then again, I shouldn't have been firing over those tracks at that speed, I could have blown up a wheel for sure. Had I not been running a tubeless setup I probably would have double flatted instantly.

I've put a couple layers of inner tube and really cinched down on the zip ties so it's not going to move. Before I just had a couple layers of electrical tape. There was also a bit of play between the battery pack and bar mount, so I shimmed it with a couple layers of Etape to keep it from rattling. All in all, a much more secure fit. Objects secured tightly are less likely to break free...


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

I just have a regular old otterbox, 
Cut part of the belt clip off so it's short enough to fit my stem length and about three zip ties. I did put some foamy tape where it touched to keep it form any rattles or rub marks. Has worked great so far, probably have about 40-50 miles of some really rooty singletrack and one wipeout.


----------



## jojen (Jan 2, 2013)

my iphone 4 and otterbox case fit in this one! Bike Smart Phone Stem Mount Bag( Design for HTC, Blackberry, My Touch
it has stretchy sides. i don't have an extra battery pack though, so i can't say if that would fit or not.


----------



## gadgets&gear (Oct 26, 2012)

I am using the iMaze system and really like it. I ride and run and their mount goes on my bike or on my arm. Very low profile and I don't have to switch cases out when I change activity..

*iMaze bike mount and accessories
*
I have an iphone 4s but they also make it for the iphone 5 if you are lucky enough to have that!!!


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I use Lifeproof, the case was great at first but has slowly eroded so I do need to replace it. However, the handlebar mount is still working fine and I can easily switch it from bike to bike.


----------



## salscott (Jan 16, 2013)

I just bought this one and it's exactly what I was looking for.

http://amzn.com/B00AZGEVS6


----------



## n64kps (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned RokForm (Shop Mountable, Protective cases and Accessories for Apple iPhone and Samsung. Free Shipping on $50+ | Rokform)

They make cases for iPhone 4, 4S, and 5 and the Samsung Galaxy S3 and you can get a bike mount so your phone sits right on top of your steer tube.

Mount your phone to your bicycle : v3 Bike Mount


----------

